

NodeJobs - tzm
http://nodejobs.com

======
erik_p
Nice! I hope it gets some traction. I'll be looking for a freelance nodejs dev
soon and will definitely posting there.

~~~
robinduckett
How soon is soon? :D

~~~
erik_p
Well, either really soon or never depending on seed funding :)

Are you with the site or a freelancer with node skills?

------
judofyr
Palm/HP uses JavaScript/Node.js in WebOS and I've heard some rumors that
they're hiring. Also, any JS related to HTML/CSS is always running in WebKit,
so that's a job where you can ignore IE completely.

